# removed wallpaper drywall paper face ripped right off!



## flashme18 (Jul 22, 2007)

hello everyone..i decided to remove the wallpaper from a small bathroom that has one exterior wall(backs up to outside of house).. on the lower half of the exterior wall, the majority of the paper face of the drywall ripped off..the wall obviously wasnt prepared properly and the glue bonded to the paper face....

how do i prepare this wall and other small areas where the paper has ripped off, exposing the brown interior paper.this space is probably about 5x4 feet and a few other small 3x4 inch areas... 

looking around the internet, some people suggest using some sort of sealer that prepares for joint compound.. then priming and painting..i really dont want to rip that wall out and get new wallboard and replace it..its a tiny bathroom and would be a pain in the ass to fasten it in areas near the toilet..

i can supply a picture of the damage if anyone needs it...please email me at [email protected] or message me on here if you want to see pic.. nevermind..i posted them on photobucket.com ..here are the links

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/flashme18/bathroompix013.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/flashme18/bathroompix012.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/flashme18/bathroompix011.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/flashme18/bathroompix010.jpg



thanks for any help


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I would just skim coat it with drywall finishing compound. Lightly sand with 220 grit once dry. Then one coat of new drywall primer.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 22, 2007)

so you think i dont need to seal that brown paper..just mud the hole wall with a few coats and then prime and paint?? ive dealt with small areas of torn paper surface in the past, but nothing this size..the entire wall will basically be torn down to the brown underpaper... 

this bathroom is a disaster..the glue is taking forever to come off..and some of the paint off the walls is coming off as i wipe the glue off..so more sanding and priming..

it would be quicker to just knock the walls down and put in new sheetrock!!


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

It's really that bad? I've seen lots worse that skimming was able to fix. I guess pictures don't always tell the story:laughing: Let's see what the others have to say. I'm sure they'll be along shortly.


----------



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

I would skim with a setting compound rather than a regular drywall mud, there will be less problems with bubbles and the setting compound won't shrink in the nail holes like mud. You can always finish with a skim coat of regular mud if you'd like. Depends on the finish you are after.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are really that worried about it you can apply Zinsser Gardz to the surface to seal it up tight as well. This will also take care of any adhesive residue.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 22, 2007)

bro..i have to pretty much redo every area there was previous tape..its all bubbled and uneven....the window frame has joint compound around it instead of caulk!! ive never seen anything like that before..its like they glazed the window trim on the inside. instead of putting backer rod and caulk..the trim doesnt come close to being flush with the wall..lol..the house is 50 years old, so who knows what they were doing..im not bob vila here, so gimme a break..we are talking about 4 days of my time to do a tiny bathroom..not 32 hours..but 4 days..im doing this around my daily schedule..im almost ready to do a coat of mud ..glue is almost gone..so onto the next step..prep


----------



## csvharvest (Mar 26, 2006)

flashme18 said:


> bro..i have to pretty much redo every area there was previous tape..its all bubbled and uneven
> 
> 
> cut the bubbles, then even up the paper as much u can then use
> oil base primer that would seal it to avoid bubbles and avoid any longer absorbtion. Then skim with Blue Light weight compound, or quick setting, if you can work it. Let dry skim again where it shrunk let dry. sand with 180 grit sandpaper or wet sand it. Then prime with quality primer and topcoat waterbase.


----------

